# Multiple cars on Lyft account



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

Has anyone had experience adding a second car to their lyft account? Is that even possible or do they have to remove the first car in order to add a second one? I got a car with winter tires but poor mpg (~22 city) and I want to be switching rides depending on the weather and road conditions.

Any ideas?


----------



## cchou168 (Oct 4, 2014)

only one car allowed per account.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

cchou168 said:


> only one car allowed per account.


^^^^^^^^
This.

Last summer I asked them about having two cars. They won't do it. More likely, their app isn't designed to handle it.


----------

